# Hank's Eagle Raceway Drag Strip Fall Brawl 2015



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

FALL BRAWL 2015
Saturday November 7 2015​
1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.

​


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

_hoping we can attract some more guys from the NY, NJ, PA, DE, MD, PA area_


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am coming with SideJobJohnny.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

four weeks until the drag race in Skippack.
come on out and give it a try.
practice is free and there are always loaner cars available.
if you have ever thought about trying drag racing and you are within reasonable distance, then, please join us for a fun filled day.
looking forward to seeing regulars and hoping some new folks make the race.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll be there, AL !!! 


Dominic


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Saturday November 7 is our next race.
if you are going to the Allentown show, maybe come to the race early and try your hand at our drag racing!
there will still be plenty of time for you to get to the show.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

two days until the lights start falling


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*Today*

TODAY, TODAY, TODAY !!!!!

racing on a grand drag strip that you will envy if you miss it and are within an hour or so.

looking forward to seeing everyone.

keep em GREEN​


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

A great day of racing, thank you Al and Hank. My brother and I had a great time.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

This is a cross post from elswhere becauce I can't think of any other way of putting it!!

Outstanding!! Great people, and run right! Thank you Al and Hank for running and hosting a first rate event. Couldn't have asked for a more effieciently run race. Fanrastic first drag race for me!! And special thanks to you, Al-Pink, for that slug of a loaner car (<<<Kidding of course. Car was a beast! TQ and second place in class!) for stock AFX class. I appreciate all the tuning tips offered from the experienced folks as well. 2000 Mustang, this means you!! Patiently awaiting the next event! I'll be back with some better tuned cars, a scratch built car for shits n giggles, and more experience with the Pro Tree! 

Hey Yellerstang, are you the fellow with the 2000 Mustang who helped me so greatly with the pancake tuning tips?? I can't think of any other racers who were related. If so, sorry I kind of missed you when you were leaving, and thanks again for the tips! I'm preparing a few cars for Echorr racing and the tips will help greatly. 


Dominic


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*FALL BRAWL pics*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

on a near perfect fall day Saturday November 7 2015, fifteen dedicated slot car enthusiasts gathered at the Blue Comets Motorcycle clubhouse to engage in friendly competition on Hank's beautiful 1/64 scale WIZZARD EAGLE dragstrip.
seven fun classes of 1/64 drag racing were contested and the competition was serious yet friendly and fun.
G$, Joe, Dave, MAC, Jesse, Bill, Ed, Cordell, Kelvin, John, Darryl, Dominic, Jim, Hank and al participated in some lively qualifications and eliminations with some friendly "grudge match" challenges thrown in.
most of the guys are regular veterans to this event and we were happy to welcome back Jesse who brought his brother Dave.
in addition Dominic, who is no stranger to HO slot racing, came with SideJobJon(John) to establish his influence on our program.
a few of our regulars were sadly unable to make this event, but family comes first and we support them in that endeavor and decision.
these guys make the effort of hosting these events rewarding enough to want to do it more often.
there IS going to be a little change in the nature of our drag meets.
Hank expresses a desire to be more active with his teen son and will no longer provide his wonderful 1/64 scale 1/4 mile dragstrip.
however, I have an 1/64 scale 1/8 mile WIZZARD drag strip with TrackMate DP3000 timing system that is portable enough to carry on this fun tradition.
Hank will continue to make the Blue Comet clubhouse available for our events and plans on being able to make most of the races.
additional pictures from the event can be viewed at 

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Fall Brawl 2015

I apologize for not having pictures of the many delightfully detailed drag cars that our competitors prepared for this event, it is completely my fault that I failed to capture the entire "flavor" of this event.
I am hoping that the guys will post up pictures of their cars to assist me in making a complete report of the days activities.
with no further ADO ....

TJ/S
TQ Jess Purple GTO
1 Dave Yellow Mustang
2 Jess Purple GTO
3 Jim Red Camaro
4 Jim Blue Camaro

TJ/PS
TQ Ed 67 GTO
1 Jim Blue Vega
2 Ed 67 GTO
3 Darryl Yellow Mopar
4 John Cobra

TJ/M
TQ Ed Camaro
1 Ed Camaro
2 Ed Willys
3 Jess Red Mustang
4 Jim Green Willys

AFX/S
TQ Dominic Blue Corvette
1 Darryl White/Orange Vette
2 Dominic Blue Corvette
3 Jim Red Nomad
4 Kelvin Blue/Red Javelin

AFX/M
TQ John Grey Yesmad
1 Jim Red Vette
2 Darryl Pinto
3 Cordell Grey Challenger
4 Jim Blue Vette

4 G/S&D
TQ Ed Monza F/C
1 Ed Monza F/C
2 Darryl Red Truck
3 G$ Dragster
4 Ed Dodge van

I/S
TQ Darryl Chevelle
1 Hank 55 Chevy
2 MAC Vette
3 Darryl Chevelle
4 Ed Camaro.

there were some hiccups encountered occasioanlly throughout the day, but our faithful fans stuck it out and determined to see the event through giving their assistance where/when ever needed.
a couple guys took videos on their phones of some of the races and I hope thay can find a way to make those videos available here.

a HUGE thak you from Hank and myself to all the guys who always help us make these successful and fun events.
we invite and encourage all who have interest to attend when you can.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Dominic, yep I am the guy with the Mustang. You are welcome, glad to help you. It was great fun.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

yellerstang said:


> Hey Dominic, yep I am the guy with the Mustang. You are welcome, glad to help you. It was great fun.


Fun it was, Jess! Thanks again.

Talk to you soon!

Dominic


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It pained me to miss the race .Although I'm sure a few were happy I wasn't there lol!!!

But look out boys!! I'll see you all next race. Whenever Hank decides to have one. I won't miss it again!!

Congrats to all racers looks like all had a blast. It's always a great day of fun .Again, it kills me I missed it!!!!.

I'll be back!!!!


----------

